# Food Saver type bags and rolls



## prairiegirl (Nov 2, 2004)

I thought there was a thread or two sharing likes and dislikes of the different vacuum sealer bags and rolls. Also, best place to purchase.
I can't find any of that now and maybe I read it somewhere else.

Anyway..........
For the last few years we've purchased rolls from Menards. It was an off brand, but worked well for us. The price was great. We went looking for more and were told this brand was discontinued. 

Please share what brand bags and rolls you are using and where you purchased them.

Thanks so much~
prairiegirl


----------



## Homesteader (Jul 13, 2002)

I shop here, the bags are great quality and work fine in my Foodsaver. It's an ebay seller. Here's a link to their store:

http://stores.ebay.com/FoodVacBags?_trksid=p2047675.l2563


----------



## kkbinco (Jun 11, 2010)

Here are some other sites.

http://www.vacmesh.com/Fast_Packs.html
http://www.vacuumsealersunlimited.com/About_Us.html


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

Try http://www.thesweetattack.com/catalog/item/2380629/6546172.htm


----------



## Osiris (Jun 9, 2010)

Very cool bag links folks! Thank you SOOOO much! Been looking for a source for bags outside foodsaver. I looked at Uline 
http://www.uline.com/BL_5563/Vacuum-Bags?keywords=food grade bags

They do have food grade vacuum bags. But I haven't tried them.


----------



## praieri winds (Apr 16, 2010)

I wait until I get e--mail from Foodsaver they are having a sale buy one get one and shipping is free stock up then rolls cost about $6.00 that way


----------



## Speckledpup (Dec 3, 2004)

Sweet attack fan here


----------

